# Reliable water/temperature monitoring sources?



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

Are there any recommendations for reliable sources that monitor precipitation for your local area (I suspect by zip code)? Is there a possibility that these sources might also generally monitor soil temps again by zip code and maybe even based on the turf you have installed? The turf component might be a silly question to ask, but my reasoning for asking is that maybe certain turf varieties retain heat while other are more susceptible to the ambient/air temperatures.

Thank you for your time and direction!


----------



## Idaho Turf (8 mo ago)

Hi, Z. I use climate.gov for air temperature and precipitation data. You will probably find a weather station close to you. You can search by zip code or by station number if you know that. Not all stations have precip data. Using this system is a bit of a pain, but, once you learn how, it's easy. Past Weather by Zip Code - Data Table

I also like Weather Spark. It is an amazing weather system with all sorts of detail data and summary statistics.

Sygenta runs a system called "GreenCast Online" and provides Soil Temperature Maps for 0-10 cm (0-4 inch) depth as well as detailed data. You can't export the data, so capturing it is a bit of a pain. But you can see good charts of the current year data, five year average data and ten year average data. The date range selection tool never works right for me on my Mac using Safari or Chrome, so that's a pain, too. I use a tool that can generate data from graphs to capture the data and put it into a spreadsheet.

Sygenta does not say where their data are originating from. I've talked to them and they were very cagey. All they would say is that some computer math model is used to generate the soil temps (probably from air temps, cloud cover, sun insolation, precipitation, etc).

The US Weather Service runs a Soil Temperature Maps by Depth site, but all of their stations are in the central US. There are no stations in the west or east, so it may be of limited usefulness to you. Their map "displays recent soil temperature data from sensors placed at various depths ranging from 1 inch to 60 inches."


----------



## Idaho Turf (8 mo ago)

zgmt said:


> Is there a possibility that these sources might also generally monitor soil temps again by zip code and maybe even based on the turf you have installed?


Of course, you can always install your own weather station and soil temperature sensors. Davis Instruments is a good company, but the prices will probably push your retirement off a year or so!


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

You can zoom into street level. It's been pretty accurate.









Rainfall totals for the last 24 hours to 3 days - high resolution map – iWeatherNet


Radar-estimated precipitation accumulation for the past 24 hours to 3 days. High resolution and interactive rainfall data on Google Maps.



www.iweathernet.com


----------



## nATLzoysiaguy (7 mo ago)

Check out UGA’s website. They have monitoring stations all over the state.






Georgia Weather - Automated Environmental Monitoring Network Page


University of Georgia Weather Network




weather.uga.edu


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

tommydearest said:


> You can zoom into street level. It's been pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use iweather.net for rainfall when I’m at work. It is nowhere near as accurate as my rain gauge in the backyard. I’ve found it to be off by .01-.04” at times. CocoRahs is a bit more accurate since it is regular people who share their own data. There are some local ones in Wayne County.

GreenCast does have fairly accurate readings for soil temperatures, but then again I’d much rather stick a thermometer in the ground when it came time to do pre-emergent. There are also ways to find out air temperatures at specific heights. That is important to avoid a temperature inversion when applying certain products.


----------



## marsha0420 (3 mo ago)

zgmt said:


> Are there any recommendations for reliable sources that monitor precipitation for your local area (I suspect by zip code)? Is there a possibility that these sources might also generally monitor soil temps again by zip code and maybe even based on the turf you have installed? The turf component might be a silly question to ask, but my reasoning for asking is that maybe certain turf varieties retain heat while other are more susceptible to the ambient/air temperatures. Thank you for your time and direction!


 MesoWest Data you can also use www.getchill.net for chill times


----------



## marsha0420 (3 mo ago)

Idaho Turf said:


> Of course, you can always install your own weather station and soil temperature sensors. Davis Instruments is a good company, but the prices will probably push your retirement off a year or so!


MesoWest Data


----------



## marsha0420 (3 mo ago)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I use iweather.net for rainfall when I’m at work. It is nowhere near as accurate as my rain gauge in the backyard. I’ve found it to be off by .01-.04” at times. CocoRahs is a bit more accurate since it is regular people who share their own data. There are some local ones in Wayne County.
> 
> GreenCast does have fairly accurate readings for soil temperatures, but then again I’d much rather stick a thermometer in the ground when it came time to do pre-emergent. There are also ways to find out air temperatures at specific heights. That is important to avoid a temperature inversion when applying certain products.


MesoWest Data


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Soil temperatures are often monitored by state universities and ag agencies. for example: Georgia Weather - Automated Environmental Monitoring Network Page (uga.edu) 

Temp will vary by soil cover, so you want temp under turf rather than bare soil if you can find it. Illinois separates them: Illinois Climate Network Station Map: Soils, Illinois State Water Survey


----------

